# Norco Fluid SE 07/08 (?)



## Colt-Seavers (13. August 2011)

Servus, vor ein paar Wochen hab ich so ein Exemplar gebraucht erworben, im Netz findet man ja relativ wenig Informationen dazu... Auch hier im Forum scheint sowas keiner zu fahren...

Schaltaugen gibt es über die Händler hoffe ich doch? 

Hat jemand irgendwelche Informationen? Welche Gabeln passen bzw. was ist erlaubt? Bikepark ja oder nein? Über den Dämpferaustausch bzw. den möglichen Federweg gab es hier ja schonmal was, aber irgendwie kam nichts dabei raus....

Das alles aus reinem Interesse, weniger aus Notwendigkeit, fährt sich prima im Moment mit RP23 und Revelation (140/130 Federweg).


----------



## Colt-Seavers (16. September 2011)

Und nochmal hoch....

Wie war das nun mit dem Dämpfer? Mehr Hub ja oder nein? Möglich oder nicht möglich?

Schaltaugen kann man nachkaufen? Weiss leider nicht genau welches Baujahr das Ding ist... Zum Händler schleppen? Oder sind die identisch über die (Bau)jahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (21. September 2011)

Hi

Erst einmal zum Jahrgang deines Bikes. Unter diesem Link 
kommst du ins Norco-Archiv und du kannst über das Dropdown-Menu die Jahrgänge durchsuchen, bis du fündig wirst.

Schaltaugen sind kein Problem: Die Bestell-Nummer für die Jahrgänge 2006 und 2007 lautet: 959375, 
für 2008 959375-9.

Bezüglich der Dämpferfrage haben wir diese in diesem Fred eigentlich beantwortet. Federweg der Gabel maximal 150mm,
200-Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub kann bei den Grössen M und L unter Umständen passen. Vorher unbedingt den Sicherheitscheck
machen und sicherstellen, dass der Reifen das Sattelrohr/den Sattel nicht berührt.

Original Dämpfermasse sind 200mm, 50.8mm Hub, Dämpferschrauben M8 x 24.2mm und M8 x 41.5mm. 

Und Bikepark klar NEIN. Das Fluid mit 140mm ist ein All-Mountain Bike, welches keine Park-Bike sind. Dafür gibt es Freeride
und Downhill Bikes.

Hoffe, das hilft weiter.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Colt-Seavers (22. September 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank!

Mit der Fülle an Material hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet! Prima!

Ist dann also zumindest der Rahmen vom 07er Fluid SE. Bei den Preisen steht laut deinem link für UK: not available - wie es mit dem Rest von Europa aussieht steht dort nicht. Konnte man das 2007 in Deutschland kaufen? Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mal beim Verkäufer nachgefragt, hat er wohl selber so aufgebaut 07/08.... Interessante Geschichte! 

Den von dir verlinkten Thread hatte ich vor ner Weile gelesen, aber ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass nichts dabei rauskam... Naja, ist nicht so wichtig, die 143mm hinten langen erstmal, vielleicht bekomme ich im Frühjahr mal nen 57er Dämpfer in die Hand... Hab eh das Problem wie viele beim RP23, dass trotz maximalem Luftdruck der Sag zu groß ist, könnte auch an meinem Gewicht liegen... 

Gabel hatte ich 150/160 angedacht, dann weiss ich ja nun auch Bescheid!

Und was den Park betrifft: Mir ist klar, dass das Ding kein FR oder DH Bike ist, aber ich bin Anfang der 90er mit nem starren Rad durch die Gegend gepflügt, später dann mit 80/80, nach ner längeren Auszeit sind 140mm für mich schon mehr als ich mir früher je erträumt habe! Wenn mir das Rad bei ner Abfahrt im Park verreckt, meine Schuld, aber die DH Strecken würde ich eh meiden, nicht ganz meine Welt.... Drops lutsche ich eher...

Also nochmal vielen Dank! 


P.S.  Was die Schaltaugen so ungefähr kosten weisst du nicht gerade spontan?

Beste Grüße,

Der Phil


----------



## Colt-Seavers (23. September 2011)

Ach so, das Kürzel SE steht wohl für "special edition" und hat eher was mit der Ausstattung zu tun als mit dem Rahmen nehme ich an? Die sind unabhängig vom Preis alle gleich gewesen bis auf die Lackierung?


----------



## Indian Summer (23. September 2011)

Hi Phil

Bei uns kosten die Standard-Schaltaugen in der Regel CHF 20.00, also rund 16 Euro. Der Preis
in Deutschland wird wohl ähnlich sein.

Und ja, SE steht für "Special Edition". Bezieht sich in erster Linie auf die
Ausstattung. In der Regel teilen sich alle Ausstattungs-Versionen denselben
hochwertigen Rahmen.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------

